# [solved]Bootprobleme

## lukasletitburn

Hi Leute,

ich wollte euch eigendlich das Boot.log posten jedoch finde ich unter /var/log bzw. /var/log/messages/ keins. syslog-ng und logrotate ist jedoch installiert.

und zwar habe ich meinen Kernel schön zusammengebaut er hat Ihn auch geladen und an OpenRC übergeben. jetzt kommen die Probleme. er sagt mir er kann die 

Some local filesystems failed to mount

Couldn´t open /dev/tty1-12

ERROR: urandom can not start

Meine Filesysteme sind ext2, ext3, swap

alle Optionen zu ext2, und ext3 sind im Kernel mit * aktiviert.

/etc/fstab auch kontrolliert.

Wie kann ich das Problem angreifen ich weiss nicht wo ich suchen muss.Last edited by lukasletitburn on Sat Jul 09, 2011 7:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Josef.95

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich das Problem angreifen ich weiss nicht wo ich suchen muss.

 

Schau mal ob dir folgendes zunächst weiterhilft:

Installation Issues With Current Stage3 Tarballs

Und noch eine Fix Info von offizieller Seite --> http://dev.gentoo.org/~a3li/openrc.txt

----------

## lukasletitburn

Habe ich ausgeführt. Leider hat es keine Zustandsveränderung gebracht.

----------

## Josef.95

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Habe ich ausgeführt. Leider hat es keine Zustandsveränderung gebracht.

 

Hast du dich wirklich an die hier genannte Info gehalten, und auch deren Reihenfolge eingehalten?

Beachte bitte unbedingt dass das neu anlegen der Device Nodes nicht aus einer chroot Umgebung heraus ausgeführt werden darf.

----------

## lukasletitburn

Ich habe es exakt gemacht alles OHNE chroot!

Wie kann ich den Fehler weiter analysieren?

----------

## lukasletitburn

Das gibt er aus wenn ich den Computer starte und ich einfach laufen lasse.

```

INIT: Id "c1" respawing too fast: disable for 5 minutes

INIT: Id "c2" respawing too fast: disable for 5 minutes

INIT: Id "c3" respawing too fast: disable for 5 minutes

INIT: Id "c4" respawing too fast: disable for 5 minutes

INIT: Id "c5" respawing too fast: disable for 5 minutes

INIT: Id "c6" respawing too fast: disable for 5 minutes

```

Diese Schleife spielt er die ganze Zeit ab.

----------

## Max Steel

Anderer Ansatz was steht in /etc/fstab und /boot/grub/grub.conf

----------

## lukasletitburn

fstab 

```
/dev/sda1   /boot        ext2    defaults,noatime     1 2

/dev/sda2   none         swap    sw                   0 0

/dev/sda3   /            ext3    noatime              0 1

/dev/cdrom  /mnt/cdrom   auto    noauto,user          0 0

proc        /proc        proc    defaults             0 0

shm         /dev/shm     tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0
```

grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.38-r6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.38-r6 root=/dev/sda3

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.38-r6 (Rescue)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.38-r6 root=/dev/sda3 init=/bin/bb
```

----------

## arfe

Und was steht in der /etc/inittab?

Ändere bitte diese Zeile in der /etc/inittab      c0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS0 vt100

in    # c0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS0 vt100

und dann    telinit q     ausführen.

Dann sollte das Problem weg sein.

Deine Fehlermeldung kommt daher, weil Dein agetty keinen seriellen Port (ttyS0) findet, den es heute fast gar nicht mehr

auf den Mainboards gibt.

Ansonsten sollte das hier bei Dir in der /etc/inittab stehen:

# TERMINALS

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

c3:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

c4:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

c5:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

c6:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

----------

## lukasletitburn

 *Quote:*   

> Ändere bitte diese Zeile in der /etc/inittab c0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS0 vt100
> 
> in # c0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS0 vt100

 

Das ist doch exakt dasselbe die beiden Codes dadurch wird sich doch nichts ändern wenn ich den vorhanden durch denselben Text ersetze? Irre ich mich?

----------

## firefly

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ändere bitte diese Zeile in der /etc/inittab c0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS0 vt100
> 
> in # c0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS0 vt100 
> 
> Das ist doch exakt dasselbe die beiden Codes dadurch wird sich doch nichts ändern wenn ich den vorhanden durch denselben Text ersetze? Irre ich mich?

 

du hast bestimmt die kleine "#"(Raute) am anfang der zeile übersehen. Dieses zeichen markiert die Zeile als kommentar und wird somit nicht ausgewertet vom programm, welches diese Datei einliest.

----------

## lukasletitburn

 *Quote:*   

> du hast bestimmt die kleine "#"(Raute) am anfang der zeile übersehen. Dieses zeichen markiert die Zeile als kommentar und wird somit nicht ausgewertet vom programm, welches diese Datei einliest.

 

Ich habe das als die  su # interpretiert.

----------

## arfe

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   du hast bestimmt die kleine "#"(Raute) am anfang der zeile übersehen. Dieses zeichen markiert die Zeile als kommentar und wird somit nicht ausgewertet vom programm, welches diese Datei einliest. 
> 
> Ich habe das als die  su # interpretiert.

 

Waldorfschüler, oder was?   :Shocked: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Waldorfschüler, oder was? 

 

Muss es den wirklich sein die Leute hier so zu diskriminieren ?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

So ein Bullshit hilft doch niemanden weiter...

----------

## arfe

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *arfe wrote:*   Waldorfschüler, oder was?  
> 
> Muss es den wirklich sein die Leute hier so zu diskriminieren ?  
> 
> So ein Bullshit hilft doch niemanden weiter...

 

 :Mr. Green: 

Ich habe das Problem von lukasletitburn gelöst und muss mich auch noch blöde anmachen lassen, weil er nicht richtig lesen kann.

Nein, ist klar. Und meinen Witz hast Du auch nicht verstanden.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waldorfschule   War ein schönes Eigentor von Dir.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Ich habe das Problem von lukasletitburn gelöst und muss mich auch noch blöde anmachen lassen, weil er nicht richtig lesen kann.
> 
> Nein, ist klar. Und meinen Witz hast Du auch nicht verstanden.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waldorfschule   War ein schönes Eigentor von Dir.  

 

Ja ok sorry, wenn es eher ein Witz war dann hab ich ihn wirklich nicht verstanden.

Und was aktuelle schulische Beurteilungen betrifft kann ich auch nicht mitreden, da ich schon über 30 Jahre raus bin.

1:0 für dich...  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

Herr lukasletitburn, ist auch hier keine Lösung in Sicht?

----------

## lukasletitburn

Problem gelöst da Rechner beim Hersteller. Grafikchip geschrottet.

----------

## Josef.95

Ohje..

Na dann setze doch am besten noch ein [erledigt] Präfix vor den Titel

danke

----------

## cryptosteve

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Problem gelöst da Rechner beim Hersteller. Grafikchip geschrottet.

 

Oha, wer hätte da drauf kommen können?  :Wink: 

Hast Du noch Garantie auf die Kiste? Was ist das für eine Grafikkarte? Integriert? Welcher Chipsatz?

----------

